

Hackers and Engineering School - bqe
http://blog.existentialize.com/hackers-and-engineering-school.html

======
angersock
_When I was taking my differential equations class, the Mississippi River
bridge collapsed. We had just received our midterm exam results. My professor,
usually a very positive man who enjoyed juggling hammers, was very upset. He
said to us that every red mark on the page was another dead body. I looked at
my exam, riddled with evidence of laziness and half effort, and I was
ashamed._

That's the difference between engineering and hacking--when you are an
engineer, you consider yourself personally liable and morally responsible for
anyone injured using your product. Hacking code bears no such obligation.

